# Kent's Korner



## KentWaters (May 13, 2017)

_Spelling 'corner' with a 'k' because I love burning people's eyes._

Hi and welcome to my hobby journal. I suppose I should begin by describing how I very badly kept bettas throughout my childhood, but I'm sure many of you have a similar story. Let's just say that I wanted to breed bettas back then, but obviously was not allowed. And thank god too, because I'm sure I would have failed spectacularly and murdered a lot of fry.

Now I'm what they call an 'adult' and I'm getting into bettas properly. I dove into Aquabid for the first time (despite stalking it for probably five years at this point) and bought my first Thai import, a halfmoon betta male with somewhat odd (marble, I guess) coloration. He arrived with some bad fin damage which I posted in another thread here. Thankfully, he doesn't seem to otherwise be any worse for the wear from his trip. In fact, he doesn't seem to give a flying **** about much of anything. Completely unfazed. His name is Jeff Angel. 








He's living in a clear acrylic storage box I bought off amazon. It holds about two gallons, has a lid with a hinge, and came in a pack of two for about thirty bucks. In there I threw some Fluval substrate, four Marimo moss balls, some small IALs, and a couple of red lava rocks (deluding myself into thinking the tank might cycle somewhat...ha). He's got a 10w heater and a bubbler as well.

Recently I bought another fish on Aquabid, a female that I'm hoping will be his hot date. I wasn't concerned about coloration as I'm new to spawning, I just picked a girl I thought was cute. Here she is. 

So she will be on her way soon. As I am in the process of moving, it will be somewhat hectic, but my new place will have plenty of room for the hobby. My only other tank is a planted 2.5 that's unstocked. I'm shocked the plants are still alive, to be honest, as I've done nothing to it for a month. Maybe I'll show a pic when I feel less embarrassed about it. 

I also keep tropical plants and succulents which I may document here as well.


----------



## KentWaters (May 13, 2017)

*Update #1*

Jeff has fin rot. Pretty badly. I'm treating it as best as I can but it's difficult for me to do large scale water changes every day. I'm doing my best, and treating with both StressGuard and Melafix for a few days now, which I think has stopped it. However, the damage was done. Most of Jeff's caudal is gone. His anal fin has tears all along the edges. However, on a positive note, his dorsal fin is growing back.








I am devoting a corner of my new apartment to fish and plants. So far that's actually going well, I have utility mats on the floor already and industrial shelving on the way. I'll post some pics as I get things up and running.


----------



## eden000 (May 23, 2013)

Congrats on the move to keeping bettas more seriously! I'm going through something similar now; it feels nice to get into the hobby a little more eh? 

Good luck with Jeff's fin rot.. that's never fun. Excited to see possible spawn logs in the future. I have a distant dream of breeding bettas also, although that's probably very distant for me just now.


----------

